# Passport 470 or Hylas 46



## Mike baker (Oct 27, 2015)

I am trying to make a difficult decision between two similar center cockpit boats around the same age and over all condition. Both are 1997 ish. Does anyone have a preference and why? 

My wife and I are planning on cruising the Caribbean for a couple years then going to the Med for a couple more years. It will be mostly the two if us with occasional guests.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

MIke: 
I think the Passport is the better built and finished boat. But it's close. Of course I prefer my own designs but I have always like the Hylas boats.


----------



## Mike baker (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks. there just seems to be so many similarities between the two. We are traveling to Wisconsin to look at a 470 and are very excited.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike baker said:


> Thanks. there just seems to be so many similarities between the two. We are traveling to Wisconsin to look at a 470 and are very excited.


Any boat in Wisconsin this time of the year should be able to be had at a great price. Not only must the owner consider the expense of having a boat he can't use all winter, but you should consider the cost of getting her out of the Great Lakes and as far as Nova Scotia before you can really begin enjoying the boat, especially if you want her out of the area before the ice sets in.
I'd check with a delivery skipper as to the cost of moving her out of the lakes, and down the St. Lawrence and take that into consideration in your offer.
However, if it was me trying to decide, the livability of a boat is far more of a consideration than her looks or sailing ability for an adventure like the one you are planning. Remember, she's going to be your HOME for a number of years. Ventilation would also be very high on my list, unless you plan to run a generator and air conditioning every time it gets hot and muggy.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

An envious choice for sure!



















Not sure if the Passport is the aft cockpit model, but if it is that would be the winning boat for me. But that is my preference. I looked for a Robert Perry boat but they were out of my price range. (he does have some affordable designs, but I could not find one in good condition) I like the look of the galley, think I could put some slamming dinners together in that. (you can tell he likes food, most of his galleys are very workable)


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I know for a fact that round settees don;t work worth a damn. The human body seeks corners.


----------



## Mike baker (Oct 27, 2015)

I am actually from Minnesota and currently sail out if the Apostles in Wisconsin. I have one year until my retirement date so I would more than likely sail it up and around from Manitowoc Wi, which is on Lake Michigan. It would be already to late for this year and I would prefer to wait until next spring, but I am getting way ahead of myself. the fact that this particular boat is in fresh water with little use lately and stored indoors is interesting. The engine only has 1800 hours. 

My ultimate plan would be to update what I need to and get her ready to take her out through the lakes myself when I no longer need to report to work.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

If I was going to spend that much money on a boat, I would purchase Bob Perry boat consultation services. A well spent $500 even if you weren't buying one of "his" boats
Robert H. Perry Yacht Designers, Inc. Consultation Service

Not to suck up too much to Bob, and he is generous with his advice online, but I would spend the bucks for the extra attention.

And because it's fair.


----------



## RolfP (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll help you move it, Mike. I do like the aft cockpits better though. Just my more traditional prefwrence. If I recall the aft cockpit Passport is easy to move about in for more than one person. Lots of reasons to go center, too.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure they are both great boats. Occasionally, I hear some grumbling about the Queen Long Shipyard in Taiwan, where Hylas is built (no idea if the 47 was built elswhere). I've never heard anything but good things about the Passport build. But, they are both great brands.

Anecdotally, I was on both the Hylas 63 and the Passport 61 at the Annapolis sailboat show a few weeks ago. In that case, there is no comparison. The Passport seemed, by far, to be the superior boat in both design and quality. Could be personal preference.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

bobperry said:


> I know for a fact that round settees don;t work worth a damn. The human body seeks corners.


That sir is a fact!! The round seating areas look great but they don't live great and they are crap crossing oceans. I like the Hylas boats and my wife likes the aft cabin but the rest of the layout is maginal at best. For sea yours is layed out much better although I never liked crawling over my mate at night and as I age it seems to be more a regular thing. Straight seats are great for reading,comfy with your feet up. Round layouts just don't work well.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Robert: 
So true. The round settee looks really sexy on the drawing but just does not work.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

capta said:


> Any boat in Wisconsin this time of the year should be able to be had at a great price. Not only must the owner consider the expense of having a boat he can't use all winter, but you should consider the cost of getting her out of the Great Lakes and as far as Nova Scotia before you can really begin enjoying the boat, especially if you want her out of the area before the ice sets in.


It'd take two weeks to get the thing as far as Buffalo now (850 miles, probably 100 of those through narrow channels), presuming it was sold stocked, in perfect shape and ready to go. It's the end of October. Marinas are closing down and people are hauling boats out everywhere. If she gets bought, she's gonna be on racks until April at the earliest. when the harbor melts.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

Mike baker said:


> I am actually from Minnesota and currently sail out if the Apostles in Wisconsin. I have one year until my retirement date so I would more than likely sail it up and around from Manitowoc Wi, which is on Lake Michigan. It would be already to late for this year and I would prefer to wait until next spring, but I am getting way ahead of myself. the fact that this particular boat is in fresh water with little use lately and stored indoors is interesting. The engine only has 1800 hours.
> 
> My ultimate plan would be to update what I need to and get her ready to take her out through the lakes myself when I no longer need to report to work.


Okay, only _probably_ on racks until April. :wink (Have driven past Manitowoc Marina a couple of times -- That area does do boats well.)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

hellsop said:


> It'd take two weeks to get the thing as far as Buffalo now (850 miles, probably 100 of those through narrow channels), presuming it was sold stocked, in perfect shape and ready to go. It's the end of October. Marinas are closing down and people are hauling boats out everywhere. If she gets bought, she's gonna be on racks until April at the earliest. when the harbor melts.


If I were the delivery skipper I could have her at Kingston, to enter the St Lawrence in a week, barring breakdowns, and I rarely have those. Why do you say two?
Then if memory serves me right one could then easily make Halifax in less than another week. That would set up a before X-mas Newport to Bermuda run if one wanted her in the Caribbean for the winter, no sweat!
It's one thing to cruise along leisurely and a completely different one to move a vessel professionally from point A to point B. When I was delivering boats, if the sailing speed fell below 5 or 6 knots, the engine came on. A delivery is no pleasure cruise, that's for sure, (another reason why I used to charge extra, a lot extra, if the owner wanted to come along).


----------

